# Ghost mantis males in mating



## Mystymantis (Feb 19, 2021)

So I am trying to breed my ghost mantises again.... I have been unsuccessful in the past and really want to get this to work.  I set up a breeding cage for my ghosts and put the female in with the male in the morning yesterday. Then yesterday afternoon I saw the male mount the female. Kept a close eye on them all day and checked a few times during the night. The male was off the female in the morning. But I never saw the male actually connect, unless it was in the late hours of the night which is possible. Is there a way to tell if the male mated or not? I know with female mantises sometimes you can see the sperm packet on the female, such as I see it all the time in Chinese mantises. But I did not see anything on the female. and She started calling again this morning. Does that mean the male did not mate with her? Or would she call even if mated?

Is there any way to get the males to be more receptive to the females? I have only ever gotten males to jump on the female but never actually mate.

Should I leave her in there with him or is it not safe?

Any tips on breeding ghosts is much appreciated! I have tried several times to breed them all ending in failures!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 19, 2021)

Mystymantis said:


> So I am trying to breed my ghost mantises again.... I have been unsuccessful in the past and really want to get this to work.  I set up a breeding cage for my ghosts and put the female in with the male in the morning yesterday. Then yesterday afternoon I saw the male mount the female. Kept a close eye on them all day and checked a few times during the night. The male was off the female in the morning. But I never saw the male actually connect, unless it was in the late hours of the night which is possible. Is there a way to tell if the male mated or not? I know with female mantises sometimes you can see the sperm packet on the female, such as I see it all the time in Chinese mantises. But I did not see anything on the female. and She started calling again this morning. Does that mean the male did not mate with her? Or would she call even if mated?
> 
> Is there any way to get the males to be more receptive to the females? I have only ever gotten males to jump on the female but never actually mate.
> 
> ...


I’m having the same issues. The males spermataphores are much smaller and just look like wispy white things barely poking from the abdomen.


----------



## Mystymantis (Feb 19, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I’m having the same issues. The males spermataphores are much smaller and just look like wispy white things barely poking from the abdomen.


Ok thanks so much! Well then I guess we both need help figuring out whats up with male ghost mantises and not mating. I don't get why the male hops on the female but never connects. I don't have this problem with my other mantis species.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 19, 2021)

Mine literally has done that like 7-8 times. He is being a total pain. He also flies like, non-stop.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 19, 2021)

Mystymantis said:


> I have tried several times to breed them all ending in failures!


Did you try with the same male/female? Maybe the female is not receptive, often females will release pheromones however refuse the presence of any males. Do you have a lot of sticks in their breeding tank? Often sticks may get in the way of the male and he will have difficulty in copulating. Try give them an empty room of large enclosure with minimal sticks or objects. 



Mystymantis said:


> and put the female in with the male in the morning


They are often more receptive in the evening so try that.  Also, do you just leave them together in the enclosure or do you actually use a technique to mate them?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 19, 2021)

Mantidfinatic13 said:


> Did you try with the same male/female? Maybe the female is not receptive, often females will release pheromones however refuse the presence of any males. Do you have a lot of sticks in their breeding tank? Often sticks may get in the way of the male and he will have difficulty in copulating. Try give them an empty room of large enclosure with minimal sticks or objects.
> 
> They are often more receptive in the evening so try that.  Also, do you just leave them together in the enclosure or do you actually use a technique to mate them?


I’ve tried 2 males, 3 females, in the evening, at midnight, with the females having food each time while pheromone calling.


----------



## Mystymantis (Feb 19, 2021)

Mantidfinatic13 said:


> Did you try with the same male/female? Maybe the female is not receptive, often females will release pheromones however refuse the presence of any males. Do you have a lot of sticks in their breeding tank? Often sticks may get in the way of the male and he will have difficulty in copulating. Try give them an empty room of large enclosure with minimal sticks or objects.
> 
> They are often more receptive in the evening so try that.  Also, do you just leave them together in the enclosure or do you actually use a technique to mate them?


The reason I put her in with the male in the morning was because that is when I have seen her calling. For the past few days I have seen her calling like all morning. The male has also just turned 2 weeks old as an adult this week, the female is about 7 weeks as an adult. So maybe the male is just not ready yet? I have been patiently waiting for the male to be old enough.

That is true maybe she just rejected him.

I did not use any technique to try and mate them, I was letting them do it naturally. And hoping for the best.

The enclosure does not have a ton of sticks but I can remove more or all of them and see if that helps. Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 20, 2021)

Maybe if you make the male still then prod the female to walk right in front of him u May see him point his antennae towards her and jjump on her.

No problem for the advice! Others help me when I need help so I like to help others when I can


----------



## Mystymantis (Feb 25, 2021)

I put my other female in with him and they were together for like two days or so with nothing happening but then yesterday I spotted him mounted on her and actually connected. They were connected for about 3 hours then he hopped off. Is that long enough for sperm transfer?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 25, 2021)

Mystymantis said:


> I put my other female in with him and they were together for like two days or so with nothing happening but then yesterday I spotted him mounted on her and actually connected. They were connected for about 3 hours then he hopped off. Is that long enough for sperm transfer?


Yes.


----------

